# Califur 2010



## pretty-omi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! Now that FC's past, it's time to start preparing for Califur in June!
Our reg is currently $35, but it will be raising to $40 as of January 31, so get in and reg now!
Check out all our other details at http://www.califur.com/


----------



## hatebear (Jan 28, 2010)

I just registered and paid to go. This will be my first furry con and I'm nervous but excited. I plan on getting to Irvine Saturday morning and leaving late sunday afternoon. Fun fun fun.

I actually made an open/public event on facebook if anyone is on there and interested in using it to get in touch with others going.

http://www.facebook.com/hatebear?ref=profile#/event.php?eid=275364432946&index=1

If the link is wonky feel free to PM me your email and I can send a direct invite. If I'm not allowed to link like this I'm way sorry and can delete it later.....I'm a newbie.  =0/


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

i shall be there.  friday night through sunday night.  anybody want to share room?


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy fuck this is like 10 mins from my house!


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 29, 2010)

you should go!


----------



## Bando (Jan 29, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> you should go!



Kind of weird for a highschooler to want to go to the mariott for the day over the weekend :/ would be kind of fun though... Enjoy bubbleville! :3


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 29, 2010)

there were a bunch of teens at FC and no one _has_ to know


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> there were a bunch of teens at FC and no one _has_ to know




Is there really an age restriction or something....not like it's mardi gras with flashing women and drunk-as-heck partygoers..


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe you need at least parental consent and have them sign the registration form (i'd check the registration rules on that) if you're under 18. There are certain places, like the adult art show that teens can't go into.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

I mean it would be a little weird explaining to my parents where I'd be for a whole day.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah..there is that


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 1, 2010)

I was one of those teen at Furcon, i am 17. I told my parents this was like Fanime, which it is, dealers room, people dressing up, panels. Just like every other convention. I really want to go to this, i just need to find a way down to Irvine!


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

my bf and I are buying our tickets this month it'll be our first furry con we are excited


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

:/ I watched videos of the one last year and I want to go now. Dammit.


----------



## hatebear (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so fully going. Booked a room for Saturday night, begging friends to go (and drive me there) and am way excited. My husband isn't too happy with me dropping like $200 on it all but I assured him I will eBay that money back to us by June.  =0P 

Super excited to go, meet people and have a generally fun and awesome weekend free of kid-watching duties. =0D


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I was one of those teen at Furcon, i am 17. I told my parents this was like Fanime, which it is, dealers room, people dressing up, panels. Just like every other convention. I really want to go to this, i just need to find a way down to Irvine!


see if there are any furs around you or passing  by where you live and hitch a ride?


----------



## Nishi (Feb 3, 2010)

I live right by it! I'm guessing if my friends are there I nmight stop by for a few hours... not so sure. 8D


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

Nishi said:


> I live right by it! I'm guessing if my friends are there I nmight stop by for a few hours... not so sure. 8D



Other curries in/near Irvine??? Holy shit, I thought deviancy wasn't allowed in bubbletown :V


----------



## Summercat (Feb 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Other curries in/near Irvine??? Holy shit, I thought deviancy wasn't allowed in bubbletown :V



Quite a few furries live in Orange County. There's always the monthly Prancing Skilltaire meets (look it up on Wikifur), as well as a whole host of other activities.

Try the socalfurs Yahoo group


----------



## Nishi (Feb 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Other curries in/near Irvine??? Holy shit, I thought deviancy wasn't allowed in bubbletown :V


Yup! I'm in Huntington Beach. 
There are plenty of furs around, and some barbecue thing that I don't go to but hear about from the other furries in the area. :B


----------



## Faux (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll probably be going, but I'm not sure yet. :/<
It'd be my first furcon and I really don't want to go alone, haha.

Hopefully, though!


----------



## Howee (Feb 6, 2010)

Imma be there


----------



## Ricky (Feb 10, 2010)

Califur sucks.

When I went in '09 registration took EIGHT FUCKING HOURS because they had one piece of shit computer that kept breaking.  Their programming was shit (but that's to be expected) and the dance was fucking terrible.  It started 2 hours too late (and I had some idiot with me who kept yelling at everyone telling them he's on E and needs to get in) and they started playing AC/DC and other music you don't play at a dance because the DJ was old and he was srunk and stoned (which accounts for the dance opening up late).

I highly suggest you don't go to this con but if you live very close it might not be too bad (just don't get your hopes up).


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Califur sucks.
> 
> When I went in '09 registration took EIGHT FUCKING HOURS because they had one piece of shit computer that kept breaking.  Their programming was shit (but that's to be expected) and the dance was fucking terrible.  It started 2 hours too late (and I had some idiot with me who kept yelling at everyone telling them he's on E and needs to get in) and they started playing AC/DC and other music you don't play at a dance because the DJ was old and he was srunk and stoned (which accounts for the dance opening up late).
> 
> I highly suggest you don't go to this con but if you live very close it might not be too bad (just don't get your hopes up).



Sorry you felt that way, but it would help if you had the facts, as that's not why Reg was backed up, and it would have run better if the people who pre-reg'd had printed their papers as they were supposed to, as those people took seconds to process. Regardless we've addressed the reg situation and hope to have it greatly improved this year.

To everyone else, don't write off a con just because of one bad review. Come and experience it for yourself. It's a GREAT first time con, because it has a smaller setting. It's a little less overwhelming, and with the size it's really easy to make new friends and see them again and again all weekend!!

For any underage who wish to attend, try explaining to your parents that it's simply an anime or comic book con or sorts, as most seem to be more excepting of that :3


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 16, 2010)

Califur is an amazing convention. I have been attending the con since the first year, I loved it so much I joined the staff. We ask that people wanting to go *reg early* to avoid the line wait. We try to really stress that. 

I know some have been asking about age limits, no we do not have an age limit. Anyone can attend the con, but if you are under the age of 17 we ask that you have a parent consent form. This is so that your parents know you are going and that you are ok'ed to be at the con. 

We have events for those furs over 18 and those under. So if you like comic books and comic strips come on down!  I promise you you'll have a blast.

www.califur.com


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> Sorry you felt that way, but it would help if you had the facts, as that's not why Reg was backed up, and it would have run better if the people who pre-reg'd had printed their papers as they were supposed to, as those people took seconds to process. Regardless we've addressed the reg situation and hope to have it greatly improved this year.



I don't really care what happened.

8 hours is beyond unacceptable; it's inexcusable.

I've never seen such piss poor planning in my life.


----------



## kayfox (Feb 17, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> Sorry you felt that way, but it would help if you had the facts, as that's not why Reg was backed up, and it would have run better if the people who pre-reg'd had printed their papers as they were supposed to, as those people took seconds to process. Regardless we've addressed the reg situation and hope to have it greatly improved this year.



Actually, having all the Kiosks setup correctly might have helped.

Edit:


Ricky said:


> 8 hours is beyond unacceptable; it's inexcusable.
> 
> I've never seen such piss poor planning in my life.



They use the same software as RainFurrest even, so they have the capability to have no line.


----------



## Trickfur (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww i really wanna go but im not sure how i can get there 

AHHHHHH DAMN YOU DMV YYYYYYY!!!!:evil:


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't really care what happened.
> 
> 8 hours is beyond unacceptable; it's inexcusable.
> 
> I've never seen such piss poor planning in my life.



LOL, I was there the entire weekend, and never saw a line that took this supposed 8 hours to wait.
Mistakes happen, the important thing is that people learn from them.

BUT, That's fine if you don't care, it doesn't sound like you're someone who's meant to attend our con anyway :3



kayfox said:


> Actually, having all the Kiosks setup correctly might have helped.
> 
> Edit:
> They use the same software as RainFurrest even, so they have the capability to have no line.



There weren't kiosks, we only had a single computer donated to us for people to print their pre-reg info. So yes, the fact that people did not bring their pre-reg stuff really hurt the line. There were other issues beyond our control, which have been addressed, and we're taking extra precautions to correct them for this year.


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 19, 2010)

kayfox said:


> Actually, having all the Kiosks setup correctly might have helped.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



We did indeed have issues with the system last year, which has prompted us to establish a different government for system management. The creator of said software was not on site during the con, which is why we had the issue we did. 

We don't like lines, just as much as the people waiting in them. So to help us reduce this,_ *please please reg early*_. This makes your time in line much shorter. Also, please have your paperwork ready. This is another major factor in line lag. I have never waited more than 15 mins in a reg line, because I came early and had my paperwork. 

Though despite that, I hope to see everyone flooding the cabaret again. I know I love naked painted cat girls. Our guests of honor are rocking, we have some awesome DJs set up, a stellar art room and dealer den, and soooo much more. This year is going to be awesome, we have so much planned.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> LOL, I was there the entire weekend, and never saw a line that took this supposed 8 hours to wait.
> Mistakes happen, the important thing is that people learn from them.



That's also funny because I waited all day for the line to get shorter and it never did so you must not have been paying much attention.  Toward the end of Friday I finally gave up and waited.  If you are really curious of the exact times involved (I believe it was late afternoon - night on Friday) I can check with my friends who were waiting there all afternoon as well.

If I remember correctly the pre-reg line was in fact shorter, but that doesn't mean there wasn't something horribly, horribly wrong.  I remember people saying it still took way too long.  I don't usually pre-reg because I don't make plans that soon but I guess it is easy to say "yeah, sorry it took 8 hours but you should have pre-regged" in order to put the onus on the con-goers.

FIX YO' SHIT



pretty-omi said:


> BUT, That's fine if you don't care, it doesn't sound like you're someone who's meant to attend our con anyway :3



I'm just trying to help people avoid making the same mistakes I did.


----------



## kayfox (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> There weren't kiosks, we only had a single computer donated to us for people to print their pre-reg info. So yes, the fact that people did not bring their pre-reg stuff really hurt the line. There were other issues beyond our control, which have been addressed, and we're taking extra precautions to correct them for this year.



But had the reg people followed the software vendors instructions, they would have realized that they lacked some hardware in time to ask for more to be sent down.




OggyWolf said:


> We did indeed have issues with the system last year, which has prompted us to establish a different government for system management. The creator of said software was not on site during the con, which is why we had the issue we did.



But he sent instructions that included setting up and testing a weekend before and being completely set up by Thursday at dinner.  From what I heard over the phone, none of this happened.


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad to see that people give us feedback on what they would like to see improved. This makes for a better con for us all, and like I said I hate lines just as much as you do. We are working to correct wait times, and hoping that everyone helps by hitting reg early. So thank you for your concerned words, and ears.

We are always looking for volunteers for Califur. If you have a skill you think might make the reg process faster, by all means send me an e-mail! We'd love to have you talented folks on reg staff. :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

i been looking at my finances, and might be able to pull this off if i can get a good deal on a fursuit, i live in calif too and like a 2 hour drive. I would like to know how many day hotel stay is it? so i can figure out how much all this will cost me.


----------



## wolfmancan (Feb 26, 2010)

First con I'm going to. Infact this is going to be the first time I will be in the same area as someone else who is a furry. Hope its as good as I've seen people post. Oh and I have spare room in my car if anyone in the OC area is willing to pay like 2 dollars for gas.


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 26, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> i been looking at my finances, and might be able to pull this off if i can get a good deal on a fursuit, i live in calif too and like a 2 hour drive. I would like to know how many day hotel stay is it? so i can figure out how much all this will cost me.



The hotel stay is however long you make it, however if you want it to correspond to the dates of the con, it starts on a friday, and ends Sunday evening.

Fursuits are not required for any con, but of course the more the merrier. If you're looking for quotes, and use LJ, I can recommend you post to http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/
You can make a post there, saying you're looking for a quote, and post your reference sheet or detailed description of what you're looking for. You should probably start looking ASAP, as I know most makers book their projects out months in advance, ie: the few local makers I know from Southern California, are already booked for costumes that aren't due until AFTER Anthro Con.


----------



## Yringer (Feb 26, 2010)

Raineyangel81 said:


> i shall be there. friday night through sunday night. anybody want to share room?


 
I am going
 Maybe we can chat and see if we would wanna share a room for the con It will be my first furry con and I might have a bit of my partial done by then


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Feb 27, 2010)

i hope to attend, if so i hope to bring a new fur to his first con lol. he'll be so overwhelmed i hope in a good way


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Any information that is needed can be found at www.califur.com

This is going to be the first con for a lot of furs this year, and I want it to be fantastic. Again, please register early on the califur website.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

If i do a basic register, i can upgrade to a better package later? like is  a Patron package added onto the normal register fee?


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> If i do a basic register, i can upgrade to a better package later? like is  a Patron package added onto the normal register fee?



Yes you can for sure upgrade later. You would pay the difference. Normally I get the Sponsor or Patron package because you get a ton of extras. Shirts, event tickets and the like. It saves me from having to pay for it anyway. 

And with the shirts we have this year, I am for sure going to want them. <3

We also have what is called The Feast, it's a dinner event that is right before the Cabaret show. Fantastic food, and well worth the ticket. I go to this every year as well.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 1, 2010)

this is probably something i could find out but i figured i'd ask. are there any motel 6's within a couple miles of the Marriott, cause i think it may be cheaper to stay there lol. and if so how much do they usually run for the convention weekend?


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> this is probably something i could find out but i figured i'd ask. are there any motel 6's within a couple miles of the Marriott, cause i think it may be cheaper to stay there lol. and if so how much do they usually run for the convention weekend?



Motels and Hotels are all over the place in Orange County. Being semi close ot Disneyland gives a wide range of hotel/motel options. Go to google maps and peep it for yourself.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> Motels and Hotels are all over the place in Orange County. Being semi close ot Disneyland gives a wide range of hotel/motel options. Go to google maps and peep it for yourself.


i looked and with no results to no avail..... soooooo ya i was wondering if maybe an admin type person might know something about it you know heheh:grin:


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i looked and with no results to no avail..... soooooo ya i was wondering if maybe an admin type person might know something about it you know heheh:grin:



I live in the town where it is. There's the Mariott where it's being held, a Hilton, a bunch of little places next to the airport which is like 2 minutes from the con. I'd stick near the airport, John Wayne Airport, since it has the most options.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I live in the town where it is. There's the Mariott where it's being held, a Hilton, a bunch of little places next to the airport which is like 2 minutes from the con. I'd stick near the airport, John Wayne Airport, since it has the most options.


ok thamk you and what are we looking at price wise 100+?


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ok thamk you and what are we looking at price wise 100+?



I have no idea of price range, never stayed at any of them. Most will probably not be very cheap, although you may find a bargain last minute room or something.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm ok thank you for all of your help, hope to see you there


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hmmm ok thank you for all of your help, hope to see you there



Unfortunately probably will not be going, since the barriers of parental consent forms, an explanation of where I was, and a ride are stopping me.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

ohh that really bites, i might not be going because of financial problems, because you know no money no room heheh, wait thats not funny.... damn economy


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ohh that really bites, i might not be going because of financial problems, because you know no money no room heheh, wait thats not funny.... damn economy



Forgot about money. I have all of $10 now, so this con seems improbable at best :/


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

well at least you live in the area, i live in effin menifee DX an hour and a half out........


----------



## pretty-omi (Mar 2, 2010)

In reply to Blue-Flame:
If you're already going to be paying $100 a night to stay at another hotel, I'd honestly advise against it, especially if you're planning to drive over every day. The rooms at the con hotel come with a free parking pass, any vehicles without this pass are subject to a parking fee every day.
Honestly, I think you're best option would be to try to find a room share :3
See if anyone you know is also going and wants to stay, or make a post on this forum, our con forum, or our con lj, that you're either looking for roomies to your own room, or looking for a room to join. Roomshares are just another part of the fun of a con!


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> In reply to Blue-Flame:
> If you're already going to be paying $100 a night to stay at another hotel, I'd honestly advise against it, especially if you're planning to drive over every day. The rooms at the con hotel come with a free parking pass, any vehicles without this pass are subject to a parking fee every day.
> Honestly, I think you're best option would be to try to find a room share :3
> See if anyone you know is also going and wants to stay, or make a post on this forum, our con forum, or our con lj, that you're either looking for roomies to your own room, or looking for a room to join. Roomshares are just another part of the fun of a con!


I'd like to personally thank every single one of you for all of your help, sadly i have a wedding that i just found i'm a groomsman for today, thanks for that bomb mom and dad D= i really hope to see all of the califur staff next year. if any one wants to contact me concerning room share for next year contact me at foxlover1020@yahoo.com, I love you all and have fun for me, thank you again...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

Figures, and I just moved out of Irvine six months ago. I'm a bit far away now. I probably wouldn't know what to do there anyway though. What goes on at that convention?


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Figures, and I just moved out of Irvine six months ago. I'm a bit far away now. I probably wouldn't know what to do there anyway though. What goes on at that convention?



I'd check some of the conventioneering stickied threads to see what all really goes on, there's also video of past Califurs on YouTube.

Just got out of irvine, eh? I'm still stuck in bubbleville ;^;


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

Just registered, cant wait to go. Picked up the Patron package for all the nice extras it has.:-D


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

how old do u have to be to go to califurs? ill be 16 on the 16th


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Just registered, cant wait to go. Picked up the Patron package for all the nice extras it has.:-D


your so lucky i lover fur cons! AC last year was amazing!!!!!


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> how old do u have to be to go to califurs? ill be 16 on the 16th



If you're under 18 you'll need your parents to sign a parental consent form.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 5, 2010)

yup yup


----------



## pretty-omi (Mar 5, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> how old do u have to be to go to califurs? ill be 16 on the 16th



Our con welcomes all ages, however if you are under 18, you will need to bring a parental consent form to be allowed into the con


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> If you're under 18 you'll need your parents to sign a parental consent form.





pretty-omi said:


> Our con welcomes all ages, however if you are under 18, you will need to bring a parental consent form to be allowed into the con



Is there an echo in here?


----------



## wolfmancan (Mar 6, 2010)

Was reading earlier that it takes 8 hours to register at the con? Is that right?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

wolfmancan said:


> Was reading earlier that it takes 8 hours to register at the con? Is that right?


no i don't think so. one bad experience is all


----------



## pretty-omi (Mar 6, 2010)

wolfmancan said:


> Was reading earlier that it takes 8 hours to register at the con? Is that right?



I believe that was a gross exaggeration of a bad experience. While there was an unexcusingly long line last year, I don't know of any single person that physically stood in that line for a total 8 hours, nor do I know anyone who would stand in a single line for an entire 8 hours.

We should have the situation rectified this year for shorter wait times overall, but the best way to guarantee you a short wait time, is to pre-reg and remember to print the paperwork with your registration barcode on it. That enables us to zip you through the line with very little wait time.


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually know for a fact it didn't take 8 hours. I was standing against the wall right across from the reg line dealing with keeping the hall clear. That and I was waiting for people that were waiting to reg. Yes, it took a while but 8 hours? 

No.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 8, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> I believe that was a gross exaggeration of a bad experience. While there was an unexcusingly long line last year, I don't know of any single person that physically stood in that line for a total 8 hours, nor do I know anyone who would stand in a single line for an entire 8 hours.
> 
> We should have the situation rectified this year for shorter wait times overall, but the best way to guarantee you a short wait time, is to pre-reg and remember to print the paperwork with your registration barcode on it. That enables us to zip you through the line with very little wait time.



No, I was not exaggerating.

Hopefully this year they will get their shit together, but I doubt it.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Ricky said:


> No, I was not exaggerating.
> 
> Hopefully this year they will get their shit together, but I doubt it.


what i don't understand is what would compel you to stand in this supposed 8 hour long line. (my roommate was there she said no 8 hr. wait just saying)


----------



## Ricky (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> what i don't understand is what would compel you to stand in this supposed 8 hour long line. (my roommate was there she said no 8 hr. wait just saying)



Well, the line was pretty long the whole day.  I kept waiting for it to get shorter but it wouldn't and my friends wanted to register so finally I said "fuck it".

I think it got longer as I waited so maybe I hit it at its worst. I don't know.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, the line was pretty long the whole day.  I kept waiting for it to get shorter but it wouldn't and my friends wanted to register so finally I said "fuck it".
> 
> I think it got longer as I waited so maybe I hit it at its worst. I don't know.


well don't kill it for everyone okay?


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok quick note!

If you are an artist, we'd love to have your artwork in the Califur Conbook! Or if you have a furry business we want your ads for the conbook. If you are interested in submitting either please e-mail me at:

califurconbook(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> well don't kill it for everyone okay?



Right, because my complaining about something that happened last year and could easily be fixed with minimal effort will ruin the con for everyone :roll:

If anything it will annoy them enough they will be sure to fix it.

Regardless, as I said this con isn't for me but it doesn't mean it's not for anyone.  Most furries are so socially deprived they have a good time anywhere since they are not used to a social environment and it's altogether a new thing for them.

Have fun!


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 9, 2010)

i am not going this year because i moved out of the area, have fun guys


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 9, 2010)

Too bad. I would go, but sadly I'm five hours away from Irvine.
Plus the summer months are the hardest to get days off. >:\ Maybe next year. Once I have a car.


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Hehe well hope to see you next year. The theme will be amazing!


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 27, 2010)

pretty-omi said:


> Sorry you felt that way, but it would help if you had the facts, as that's not why Reg was backed up, and it would have run better if the people who pre-reg'd had printed their papers as they were supposed to, as those people took seconds to process. Regardless we've addressed the reg situation and hope to have it greatly improved this year.
> 
> To everyone else, don't write off a con just because of one bad review. Come and experience it for yourself. It's a GREAT first time con, because it has a smaller setting. It's a little less overwhelming, and with the size it's really easy to make new friends and see them again and again all weekend!!
> 
> For any underage who wish to attend, try explaining to your parents that it's simply an anime or comic book con or sorts, as most seem to be more excepting of that :3


 :l i'm in Lakeside here and also chula vista (on weekends) :l parents dont know i'm a furry and i dont want them too anyway u guys can kidnap me and take me ? XD if u do have a white van please tell me it has windows >.< i'm not a huge fan of candy anyways. just turned 16 and the cons look fun :3 anyway i could go? (never seen/ or met another furry irl)


----------



## OggyWolf (Mar 28, 2010)

You can go but you have to have a slip signed by your parents. Or policy for Califur is the following:

1. Eligible Minor
A Minor is defined as a person under the age of 18.  All minors must have their Parent complete this Agreement and mail to  Fennec Adventures prior to attendance, or have Minor present this letter  at the time they pick up their registration. All minors without  parental consent will be refused admittance. Minors under sixteen (16)  years of age are not eligible to attend Califur 2010 unless accompanied  full time by Parent.

And the form can be found here:

http://califur.com/2010/files/cf6_parental_consent.pdf


----------



## RaptorArts (Apr 2, 2010)

This will be my first con and I too am a bit nervous... O..O'   so be kind to the dragon all those who know me ^.=.^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

RaptorArts said:


> This will be my first con and I too am a bit nervous... O..O' so be kind to the dragon all those who know me ^.=.^


 
Its my first con as well. Im excited and nervous at same time. Hope to have fun time there.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 7, 2010)

Just reserved a room for Califur. got a 2 bed room. Available noon the day before to noon the day after event.
Looking for someone who willing to share a room and split room fees. I will be paying for room in full, unless they let us do a split payment,
No drinking, no smoking, no partys please.
If need to know anything else please leave a reply or send me a message.


----------



## pretty-omi (Apr 7, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Just reserved a room for Califur. got a 2 bed room. Available noon the day before to noon the day after event.
> Looking for someone who willing to share a room and split room fees. I will be paying for room in full, unless they let us do a split payment,
> No drinking, no smoking, no partys please.
> If need to know anything else please leave a reply or send me a message.



You're more than welcome to also post your room opening onto both the Califur LJ http://community.livejournal.com/califur/ and also on the Califur forums http://forum.califur.com/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=88eb7cad126557d769e611167d4dc083 so that hopefully more people will see it :3


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be regging on May 3rd. This will be my first furry con. Dose anyone have suggestions for a first time furry con person. BTW I'm over 18.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 13, 2010)

For a first con do the following:

Make sure you sleep, eat and shower enough. Cons are awesome, but not following this can get you very sick. You'd be amazed how many people forget to do these things.

Check the conbook and handed out info for events, and activities. We have many pg and adult events that can be attended at the con so enjoy yourself. If you need anything, feel free to pop into con ops and let staff know. We are here to help you, and make sure you have a blast.

That being said, enjoy con and I hope you have a blast.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 14, 2010)

This will be my first con too. I will be bringing a fursuit. I was wondering, on average how long do people wear a fursuit at a time? Or what would be recomended so wont fall into the getting sick part?


----------



## RaptorArts (Apr 14, 2010)

Depending on the type of fursuit you can wear it for an hour or 2 or if its a partial you can wear it for most of the day. Since mine is a partial its an all day suit.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 14, 2010)

My costumes will be worn all day. I will be comuting from home to the con


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 15, 2010)

Please try and pace yourself in suit. We have a headless lounge for fursuiters, complete with fans and water to get a load off and relax. Make sure that you don't over heat! Especially if you are outside. It get's warm in suit. :3 

Each person has a different time length they feel comfortable in suit, so it's up to you.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 15, 2010)

I will be in cats the musical type costumes and they breath. I've been to other conventions before.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 16, 2010)

Will you be sending the badges out or do we pick them up the day before?


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 18, 2010)

Badges are picked up at registration. :3

This just in: FNL from Northern California, will be at Califur. So if you like fursuit skits and the like, make sure you pop in for this amazing show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZRsumhvn4U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD6zvIRHFII&feature=related


----------



## RaptorArts (Apr 19, 2010)

OH wow now those are skits! Its going to be awesome to see them at the Califur! XD


----------



## DustormCloud (Apr 19, 2010)

Some one may have already asked this and got an answer, but do you need to buy the tickets online or can you buy them at the convention location?


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 21, 2010)

Im totally going!<3 So if you see a grey and black cheetah with bright blue hair feel free to say hi, hug, whatever :3 I'm nice and won't bite your head off.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

DustormCloud said:


> Some one may have already asked this and got an answer, but do you need to buy the tickets online or can you buy them at the convention location?



You can buy them online at www.califur.com

But you can also buy them at the con itself. We have a reg area just for that. :3

And I'm looking forward to seeing so many new awesome furs :3 I've gotten a zillion e-mails about furs coming in to check out our awesome. Or returning to rock out at the dances. We have some AMAZING djs lined up.  If you are a raver poke me, you most likely have heard of one of them.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> Im totally going!<3 So if you see a grey and black cheetah with bright blue hair feel free to say hi, hug, whatever :3 I'm nice and won't bite your head off.



Yay hugs rock!


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm probably going. Long drive tho.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 21, 2010)

Itsuya said:


> Im totally going!<3 So if you see a grey and black cheetah with bright blue hair feel free to say hi, hug, whatever :3 I'm nice and won't bite your head off.


 
Yeah, this dragon here that loves hugs too :grin:
Il be the dragon in royal blue, with light blue chest and trim.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be a cheetah, a cross fox and a cat


----------



## ludicrousy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going! As well as my brother and a friend of mine! We're all fursuiting, too. Luckily I live close by, so I don't have to get a hotel room!

I'll be the tri-color wolf. Red, cream, and black! With goggles! Accompanied by a panda and a white wolf (with black markings.) See you guys there!


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 22, 2010)

it will be amazing to see so many new fursuits this year. :3 With a completely overhauled fursuit department this should be awesome.  I can't wait to see just how long the parade is this time.

Here's 2009's fursuit parade 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAROelg_cA


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of sweet fursuits there. I have dragon one im bringing. Also have a other dragon one being commisioned to be more like my fursonia. Sadely it wont be done in time for the con.
I will defently bring it to CaliFur VII tho :3


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 22, 2010)

That's too bad my friend wasn't in that parade. I want to be in this years parade. Do you if anyone is going to be selling animal tails at the con? Just in case if I can get mine done in time


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 22, 2010)

I never see many dragon suits. And you'd think there would be more. 0.o So I'm always excited when I see one.

As for the tails, not sure honestly. I haven't seen who is going to be in the den yet. I do know we have some amazing first timers that will be on paw in there. I think people will be amazed to see who exactly is in there. x3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> That's too bad my friend wasn't in that parade. I want to be in this years parade. Do you if anyone is going to be selling animal tails at the con? Just in case if I can get mine done in time



Yes.  It's a con.

Though it's sometimes hard to find *good* ones, the one I have now (and the only one I've seen that I like in the last few years) I got at this con.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 22, 2010)

I do remeber one year I saw real fox tails being sold.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Real fox tails, those would have been from Cal's table in the den. He's a sweetheart, and I've been buying from him since I was a little girl. He hits a lot of Ren faires, Pirate events and even the Huckfinn event in the High Desert.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope he is there this year. He is so nice.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone is selling tails please make some Cheetah tails. I might need to buy one there.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 26, 2010)

Could always have an artist make you one, and pick it up at the con.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 26, 2010)

I found someone to make ears and tails for me.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 26, 2010)

Itll b my first convention eva...i wanna wear white dog ears and a white tail with a collar...where do i get it at?


----------



## PalominoPony (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm well up in N. California, FC would be considered my "home con", but I did not make it this year. I'm happy to say that CF will be my first con. I have heard both positive and negative re CF, still I choose to see and judge for myself. 

I'm not "new" to the fandom, I have been around a long time kind of on the outer edges lurking due to many circumstances. I guess you can say I am now going "active" 

So next up is to preregister and get the room thing going. Leaving way early on Thurs morning by car. I might be in the mood to carpool.

Thanks for the hard work pretty-omi in advance and the rest of the CF staff!


----------



## UberVoop (Apr 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I mean it would be a little weird explaining to my parents where I'd be for a whole day.


Well there are times you just gotta blow off the parents you know.


----------



## roack16 (May 1, 2010)

Was hard for me tell to my parents about the con... but i failed the previous year ( i mentioned about it 2 days earlier ^^ ') but the 5 days after i planned to go the his one >w< and finally im sure of that...
I've been so excited... that i forgot i'm a Spanglish speaker... I'll have problems speaking, but that doesnt stop me >:3


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

Im excited for it XD

cant wait to go!


----------



## FoxBody (May 1, 2010)

I might be going, this would be my first Con. I'm trying to get my g/f to come but she is still weirded out by furry stuff and she doesn't really want me to go unless she is there lol. Us FAF'ers should meet up somewhere during the con! It would be fun to meet some Cali Furs (see what I did thar, lol).


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 2, 2010)

Would be nice to see other furs who also live in Calif. Dont really know any that live close to me.


----------



## Huepow00 (May 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3801858

CALIFUR VI

June 5th
Saturday Night Dance

DJs EAR (Huepow00) & CLANE
back-to-back

http://www.califur.com/

-Hurray For Purple Edges-


----------



## Jreed (May 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to find a place to sit down and work on some art.  I'm not too interested in working for profit, but it sounds fun working with other artists and getting stuff done.

I'm just interested in seeing what Califur has to offer... I sort of endied up in California and I noticed this convention unexpectedly.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 3, 2010)

roack16 said:


> Was hard for me tell to my parents about the con... but i failed the previous year ( i mentioned about it 2 days earlier ^^ ') but the 5 days after i planned to go the his one >w< and finally im sure of that...
> I've been so excited... that i forgot i'm a Spanglish speaker... I'll have problems speaking, but that doesnt stop me >:3



Habla espaÃ±ol y francÃ©s mas o menos. Spanglish is no problem con yo. Mucha personas en la convenciÃ³n habla espaÃ±ol.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 5, 2010)

Jreed said:


> I've always wanted to find a place to sit down and work on some art.  I'm not too interested in working for profit, but it sounds fun working with other artists and getting stuff done.
> 
> I'm just interested in seeing what Califur has to offer... I sort of endied up in California and I noticed this convention unexpectedly.



we will be happy to have you! When you get to the convention, go to the furum. It is a huge room for artists to sit and draw together. :3


----------



## Jreed (May 6, 2010)

That sounds good.  Anyone doing anything before the actual convention?  Any meetups? Activities or anything similar?


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Is there a place for writers as well?


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 6, 2010)

I can't post this at the convention forum. Dose anyone want to join me for a shopping spreee at the District in costume? I can drive.


----------



## Jreed (May 6, 2010)

That sounds fun.  Unfortunately I don't have a costume while I'm staying in San Diego.  But something like that would be epic.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (May 6, 2010)

Gonna be my first con! Me and DreadFox are going together :3


----------



## OggyWolf (May 6, 2010)

You dont have to have a costume to go Jreed. Everyone is more than welcome to attend.

Quixotic, I'm sure you'll have a blast going to your first furry con is an amazing event. So much to do squished into once space. 

And writers are more than welcome to join artists in the furum. It's ment to be a place for all creators! So you'll find everything from fursuit makers, to painters, writers and even music in there.


----------



## Alastair (May 8, 2010)

I've got relatives nearby so I can stay with them and drive to the hotel each day.  So is there a schedule posted of events like there was at FC so I'll know how early to arrive so I can catch everything?


----------



## Summercat (May 8, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Is there a place for writers as well?



The same room for art can be done for the written word as well.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 8, 2010)

Grrrrrrr..... Irvine is not that far.... maybe not this soon tho....


----------



## OggyWolf (May 8, 2010)

Alastair said:


> I've got relatives nearby so I can stay with them and drive to the hotel each day.  So is there a schedule posted of events like there was at FC so I'll know how early to arrive so I can catch everything?



Heavens yes! We should have the events listed soon on the website...and if not there I will post them personally here and on the califur forums!


----------



## Lazyboots (May 8, 2010)

Alright... read more about the convention and talked to peeps... next close one to so-cal ain't for months... sooooo yeah.... this has gotta happen.

I need peeps to go with... tho, and I'm afraid Stargazer is going to claw my throat out before I get home.... he seems to like to "trap" nu-fox "newfur".

I'm kinda hoping... someone nearby can meet me in like.... yucaipa, riverside... something, just not my ACTUAL hometown... but worst case scenario I'll just.... ehhhh get a friend to drop me off at "hotel".

If anyone who can put up with a newbie nu-fox (dumb definition... my FA page better explains my meaning) hit me up with pm.... otherwise I'm taking my chances with Stargazer <whimper>

Sry should add I'd like to stay for pref.... 2 days, ummm mebbe 3 - 4 hrs each day.... but I'll take ANYTHING that someone will offer... I wanna go baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!

<im not really this annoying IRL, I just fursonify... alot> and like the FA page says "if I'm ACTUALLY bugging you.. I stop..." I just joke around... aloooooot.

To add.. I don't have a suit yet... but I wanna pick up ears/tail and I think I'll justt leave my regular facial hair... they're whiskery enough : ) Not gonna buy any art I don't think... gotta save money for gas food hotel and THE RIGHT tail/ears.... not gonna be satisfied if I come like.... $20 short of getting what I REALLY want as opposed to settling for something "that works"

Despite me loving the cutesy art, the sexy art... and : ( the dirty art.... I like BEING the fursona much more.

Vid me up on skype if you want to get to know that I'm not an annoying asshole.... "always"


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 9, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> I need peeps to go with... tho, and I'm afraid Stargazer is going to claw my throat out before I get home.... he seems to like to "trap" nu-fox "newfur".
> 
> I'm kinda hoping... someone nearby can meet me in like.... yucaipa, riverside... something, just not my ACTUAL hometown... but worst case scenario I'll just.... ehhhh get a friend to drop me off at "hotel".
> 
> ...


 
Na i'm not that rip to shreads happy.

My roar is worse than my bite. (well not actualy but think you get the point)

You plan to go home each day or try get other arangments?
I'm not going to be driving much so cant give rides.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 9, 2010)

Whoop whoop! I'm going! See you all there!!!!!!! HELL YAH!

Prolly gonna look around local, for tail and ears.... I'd like to go with paws too, but is that pushin it? And can someone paint my arms, legs, and face?! <grins>

Anyone know where I can pick up GOOD supplies in Riverside? Sexy Nu-foxes can't look like ACTUAL street hooker-foxes.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 9, 2010)

I can paint faces for a price. I use aqua colors


----------



## roack16 (May 10, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> Habla espaÃ±ol y francÃ©s mas o menos. Spanglish is no problem con yo. Mucha personas en la convenciÃ³n habla espaÃ±ol.




Thanks you very much ^^

also i'll carry a little sketchbook and pencil to draw anywhere and to help myself if i cant spell something


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 10, 2010)

I got my arm twisted into going to this one. Only convention I've ever been to was RoboGames, and that's an entirely different beast.

I don't do fursuits, but I'm contemplating showing up in something rather cheeky just for the hell of it.


----------



## Icen (May 10, 2010)

Egh, I dunno. I live in Irvine but I haven't bought my pre-reg yet and I might not even go. Last year was kind of boring IMO. The only reason I go to cons is to see people and since most of the people are local and I see them enough...what's the point?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 10, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I got my arm twisted into going to this one. Only convention I've ever been to was RoboGames, and that's an entirely different beast.
> 
> I don't do fursuits, but I'm contemplating showing up in something rather cheeky just for the hell of it.



You don't have to wear a fursuit at all.  Be as you are and enjoy your time.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 10, 2010)

Icen said:


> Egh, I dunno. I live in Irvine but I haven't bought my pre-reg yet and I might not even go. Last year was kind of boring IMO. The only reason I go to cons is to see people and since most of the people are local and I see them enough...what's the point?



Being crammed in the PS, compared to having a whole hotel and being able to meet with artist friends from all over the world at the con, to me is way worth it. 

Maybe you didn't get into the artist scene, room parties, tracks and special events? I honestly have a blast every year, but then again I'm looking for fun. Check the postings board, a lot of people open their rooms up to hang out.

Or! Check out FNL!

Furry Night Live, also known as FNL from Nor Cal will be at Califur this year. If you love their shows you should come and be a part of the action. FNL is looking for fur suiters in the So Cal area to be a part of the show. You can go to their web site for more info.

http://www.furrynightlive.org/


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 10, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> You dont have to have a costume to go Jreed. Everyone is more than welcome to attend.
> 
> Quixotic, I'm sure you'll have a blast going to your first furry con is an amazing event. So much to do squished into once space.
> 
> And writers are more than welcome to join artists in the furum. It's ment to be a place for all creators! So you'll find everything from fursuit makers, to painters, writers and even music in there.


 

Ah thanks for the info ^_^

im so exited lol!


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 10, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> You don't have to wear a fursuit at all.  Be as you are and enjoy your time.



Oh, I know. I just like being a brat.


----------



## Alastair (May 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading to sharing a room with a fellow fur for the con so I won't have to factor in commute time to the hotel each day.  Can I find room sharing offers here on the forums for Califur?  Should I rely on the Califur Livejournal?


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 10, 2010)

califur forums. go to that. And i will not room with anybody. personally, i dont like random company while im sleeping


----------



## OggyWolf (May 11, 2010)

Alastair said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to sharing a room with a fellow fur for the con so I won't have to factor in commute time to the hotel each day.  Can I find room sharing offers here on the forums for Califur?  Should I rely on the Califur Livejournal?



Try everything! There are many places to try and find a roomie for con. I'd even say try the so cal furs yahoo group.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 11, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> Try everything! There are many places to try and find a roomie for con. I'd even say try the so cal furs yahoo group.


 
ok well while your here, 

does the 45$ at the door pay for all 3 days?

or only one day?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 11, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> ok well while your here,
> 
> does the 45$ at the door pay for all 3 days?
> 
> or only one day?



That's all three. If you reg before hand, it's 40. But you have to do it by the 17th. I try and advise people to reg before paw. It means no long line for you.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 11, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> That's all three. If you reg before hand, it's 40. But you have to do it by the 17th. I try and advise people to reg before paw. It means no long line for you.


 
kay thanks. im'na try to preregister then.

also, can I bring a paintball mask?

and a wrist harness?


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 11, 2010)

Alastair said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to sharing a room with a fellow fur for the con so I won't have to factor in commute time to the hotel each day.  Can I find room sharing offers here on the forums for Califur?  Should I rely on the Califur Livejournal?



I think the person I'm staying with is looking for more people


----------



## OggyWolf (May 12, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> kay thanks. im'na try to preregister then.
> 
> also, can I bring a paintball mask?
> 
> and a wrist harness?



Paintball mask shouldn't be an issue but what is a wrist harness?


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 12, 2010)

pretty much just more paintball equipment


----------



## OggyWolf (May 12, 2010)

Seems fine, just double check with security when you arrive. I do know that anything that would be considered a weapon in anyway ( IE a paintball gun) has to be peace bound and without anything in it.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 12, 2010)

aha i dont plan on bringing a paintball gun...too much to lug around...

just ears, mask, wrist harness and tubes, tail, and a collar and backpack.


----------



## Neon Noble (May 16, 2010)

Say, I'm planning on going to Califur, but I'm in a bit of dilemma. At 16, I know I need a Permission form, but I'm otherwise confused about needing an ID or not. Without a driver's license, I'm fairly certain I have no actual ID in case one is needed. >.>

But, yeah, we'll see what happens. I certainly look forward to going! =3


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Neon Noble said:


> Say, I'm planning on going to Califur, but I'm in a bit of dilemma. At 16, I know I need a Permission form, but I'm otherwise confused about needing an ID or not. Without a driver's license, I'm fairly certain I have no actual ID in case one is needed. >.>
> 
> But, yeah, we'll see what happens. I certainly look forward to going! =3



A school ID should suffice, I'll toss this at the Califur staff list, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Neon Noble (May 16, 2010)

Summercat said:


> A school ID should suffice, I'll toss this at the Califur staff list, and we'll see what happens.



Really? Alrighty, then, thanks.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 17, 2010)

Cant make this one sadly, T.T hope to see you at the next Con


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 17, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Cant make this one sadly, T.T hope to see you at the next Con


 why cant you make it?


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 17, 2010)

I'm really confused about the overnight parking. Dose anyone know the price if you are staying at the hotel. I heard it's $10 a day from someone at the hotel and I hear from someone else that that dosen't include over night parking. I really don't want to pay $16 a day for parking.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 17, 2010)

Do you have a room at the hotel? If you have a room it should be added to your room cost. It's not 16 a day. If you have your car on the hotel room, then it should be a non issue you'll have in and outs as well. 

Those that do not have a room, and will be parking are subject to the parking fees.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 17, 2010)

I got a messge from another gal from the con and she told up that up to 2 people can get free parking. I'm staying at the hotel but, it's not under my name


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 17, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> why cant you make it?


Low on cash atm and new job, so i gotta get money for the next one. My folks wont pay for me to go to a furry convention and i hate asking them for money anymore. frankly they think im a nut for being in this fandom, so i gotta pay for all my cons, art equipment and other furry stuff


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Neon Noble said:


> Really? Alrighty, then, thanks.



Doublechecked.

Yeah, a school ID will work, but the important bit is the Parental Consent form.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 17, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Low on cash atm and new job, so i gotta get money for the next one. My folks wont pay for me to go to a furry convention and i hate asking them for money anymore. frankly they think im a nut for being in this fandom, so i gotta pay for all my cons, art equipment and other furry stuff


 
Oh. im sorry. Im workin hard to go to this con lol


----------



## Neon Noble (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Doublechecked.
> 
> Yeah, a school ID will work, but the important bit is the Parental Consent form.


Very, very helpful. Thanks for the help! That bit was the most concerning to me, so now I can rest easy knowing that my school ID will be perfectly fine. I'll be doubly sure to get that permission slip filled out. =3


----------



## OggyWolf (May 19, 2010)

No trouble hun!

FNL is going to be at the Califur hotel this weekend! Anyone interested in being a part of this year's show, see their twitter for more info!

Twitter: @furrynightlive

furrynightlive@gmail.com


----------



## OggyWolf (May 19, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I got a messge from another gal from the con and she told up that up to 2 people can get free parking. I'm staying at the hotel but, it's not under my name



If your car is on her room I don't see it as an issue. And yes you can have up to two cars per room. This will give you in and outs.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 19, 2010)

Thank you. I have to meet up with you at Califur OggyWolf


----------



## OggyWolf (May 20, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> Thank you. I have to meet up with you at Califur OggyWolf



^^ I love meeting new people. I should be bouncing around with badges on with my name on it, so just seek me out. Be on the look out for a girl with long hair.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 20, 2010)

I will be dressed up as a Cheetah, a Cross fox, and a cat


----------



## roack16 (May 20, 2010)

I wasnt able to finish my fursuit but i have the chance to get my raver pants done... i hope find furs that knows any electronick dance :3


----------



## OggyWolf (May 21, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I will be dressed up as a Cheetah, a Cross fox, and a cat



Awesome! Yar just hug me and point to your nose so I know it's you if you are in suit. x3



roack16 said:


> I wasnt able to finish my fursuit but i have the chance to get my raver pants done... i hope find furs that knows any electronick dance :3



Oh believe me.....there will be TONS of electonick and rave furs there. Make sure you hit up the dances.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 21, 2010)

Califur is two weeks away from today!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 22, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> Califur is two weeks away from today!!


 
Yeah!, going to be my first con I actualy stay for the whole event and not just a visit for a hour or two.

Got it marked on my calender :3


----------



## OggyWolf (May 22, 2010)

Yeah first full cons are awesome. When you stay at the hotel you get this level of awesome you can't get from just staying a few hours. We have been adding more and more later night activities as well. Like Furoticon card tourny, Poker Tourny, dances and the P.A.N.T panel.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 23, 2010)

With all the new stuff that keeps getting added, makes it that much harder to wait for it to come.

Thankfuly il be going camping for a few days soon to make some time go faster before the con.


----------



## SephiWolf (May 24, 2010)

I am definitely trying to go, I live in Sacramento and I'm trying to hunt down a ride.


----------



## Roccie (May 24, 2010)

I live right by there, so i might as well go XD Except not only is it the same night as Prom (so i'd only be able to go on Friday), but i need one of those sucky parent consent forms.

Anyone able to explain to me how those work?

(EDIT: If anyone lives in the Laguna Beach area and needs a carpool Friday morning, just PM me :3 )


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 24, 2010)

Ijust wanted to let you know the resturants nearby are McDonalds, Carl's Jr. and Ihop. I'm going to the distric which is a few miles away. they have alot of resturants there along with a belgium chocolate store which I recomend to everyone. I'm planning on going sometime on Saturday late afternoon. If anyone wants to carpool with me let me know. I do have a list of resturants at the distic I will put the up soon


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

I'll be there Saturday! woo yah! I'm excited


----------



## SephiWolf (May 25, 2010)

Are any of you anywhere near Sacramento?


----------



## Telnac (May 26, 2010)

Confirmed: 

I will be there.  

I have time off from work, room reservations & am registered for the  con.  Barring Dr. Manhattan appearing from an alternate Universe and suddenly destroying Orange County by weekend after next, I will behind the Orange Curtain rubbing noses with the furs from my old stomping ground.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 26, 2010)

Yay it's drawing closer! Before you know it we'll be up to our eyeballs in amazing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

I have it marked on my callander, and marking the days off.

I'm still trying to find something to carry my fursuit in.  
Well the problem is the head, the rest i can store fairly easy.


----------



## SephiWolf (May 26, 2010)

Stargazer, get a tote. Like the plastic ones they sell at WalMart.

Is no one even going to notice my question about being near me?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 26, 2010)

Here is the schedule of events for the con:

http://califur.com/2010/news.php

On the left hand side is the pdf. Enjoy kids!

And for those of you that play Second Life, Califur has it's own little island for you to romp and play on. 

http://slurl.com/secondlife/Meeting...ng Island&msg=Califur's on little slice of SL


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 26, 2010)

Oh this is going to be freakin awesome...

Thanks Oggy!

C you all there :3


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 26, 2010)

Do you have a list of dealers?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 26, 2010)

Working on getting one as we speak. Give me a bit and I'll have one posted for you guys.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Neon Noble (May 27, 2010)

Might someone explain if there is an Artists' Alley and how it works, as well as where it'll be located? I'm considering trying to get some commissions if things start to get a little slow.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 27, 2010)

Neon Noble said:


> Might someone explain if there is an Artists' Alley and how it works, as well as where it'll be located? I'm considering trying to get some commissions if things start to get a little slow.



Yes! There will be an artist alley, located outside of the dealer den. It's first come first serve and we should have more tables than last year. Have a blast doing commission work :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 27, 2010)

SephiWolf said:


> Stargazer, get a tote. Like the plastic ones they sell at WalMart.
> 
> Is no one even going to notice my question about being near me?


 
I got one of the larger totes.  Will the hotel allow something that large?

Or would it be better just to carry the head in separately?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I got one of the larger totes.  Will the hotel allow something that large?
> 
> Or would it be better just to carry the head in separately?



Perfectly fine to carry in a tote hun. 

Oh!! Anyone wanting to volunteer for Califur, you can pop in at con ops and ask for more information. We need all the helping paws we can get, to help load in and unload after con. If you reach the max number of hours ( something you need to ask about because I dont have it off paw) you can get next year comp'ed!


----------



## OggyWolf (May 27, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> Do you have a list of dealers?



I do have a list of dealers!

Keep in mind some changes WILL occur, but as of right now this is the list for this year's dealer den. We currently have a waiting list for dealer den tables.

B.Coole Designs
Bad Dragon Enterprises
Bear King
Bedlam Badges
Big Cats Media
Dark Natasha
Don't Hug The Cacti
Electric Catfish
Endless Summer Studios
Fandom Fashion
Fantasy Illustrations by Little Paw
FarellemoonrojectRUFF
Fiesta Pet Wares
Handmade Store On A Bike!
Heather Gladieux
Higgins Dragon
Jayetta's Art & Jewelry
K.V1NN4
Keovi & Adam Wan
Kythera of Anevern
Light Bright Studios
Mera Fish Studios
Miss Mab
MRDG LLC
Rabbit Valley Books
Rivercoon Arts
Shiuk
Sign Of The Hawk
Talutie
Tamiia Entertainment
Thornwolf
Touch My Badger
Twilight Realms Design
Wyrmkeep Entertainment


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for list Oggy


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 28, 2010)

One Week to go before Califur!!!!


----------



## OggyWolf (May 28, 2010)

hey no problem! It's what I do. XD 

I say hit up Touchmybadger, she is the one that did the art for our next year's convention ads. 

Yes I'm giving you an advanced sneek peek into next years theme as well. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3847720/


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 28, 2010)

Dumb question can we get our badges the day before the con? I know some cons do this


----------



## OggyWolf (May 28, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> Dumb question can we get our badges the day before the con? I know some cons do this



Sadly no. The day before con is reserved for con staff badge testing. we get to be the test rats to make sure the system is running.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (May 29, 2010)

That's ok. That's great that you are testing things out


----------



## OggyWolf (May 29, 2010)

Yep yep! Means less wait time for everyone else.


----------



## Neon Noble (May 29, 2010)

If I was to register at the Con instead of paying online, how much longer do you think it would take?

However, I'll probably still register online anyway.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 30, 2010)

Neon Noble said:


> If I was to register at the Con instead of paying online, how much longer do you think it would take?
> 
> However, I'll probably still register online anyway.



Doing reg at the con takes A LOT LONGER than doing it online. When you prereg, you get processed faster at con because all of your paperwork is already done.


----------



## Roccie (May 31, 2010)

No one answered before, so lemme try again.

How does it work to get a parent form in and such? Do i like, print it, fill it out, and bring it with me when i register? Im registering AT the con because im not even sure if im going XD (I live like, fifteen minutes away and it just depends on if im busy or not)


----------



## OggyWolf (May 31, 2010)

Roccie said:


> No one answered before, so lemme try again.
> 
> How does it work to get a parent form in and such? Do i like, print it, fill it out, and bring it with me when i register? Im registering AT the con because im not even sure if im going XD (I live like, fifteen minutes away and it just depends on if im busy or not)



You bring the form in to the reg staff if you are going to reg at the con. That way you're cool as a cucumber. Make sure that you are old enough to be there on your own. 

Seriously, even if you just pop in to peek around I think you'd love it.


----------



## Roccie (Jun 1, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> You bring the form in to the reg staff if you are going to reg at the con. That way you're cool as a cucumber. Make sure that you are old enough to be there on your own.
> 
> Seriously, even if you just pop in to peek around I think you'd love it.



I'm really considering it XD But my school prom is that saturday, and i have school friday... Is it on Sunday too? And if so, is it worth going on the last day? (Because its not worth going the last day to Anime Expo since it closes earlier)


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes Califur is on Sunday too.:grin:


----------



## ludicrousy (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be there! Look for me!! ^-^
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3861132


----------



## Telnac (Jun 2, 2010)

*drool*  Post-apoc is next year's theme?  Sweet!  Hope I still live in AZ so I can attend that one too.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *drool* Post-apoc is next year's theme? Sweet! Hope I still live in AZ so I can attend that one too.


 
That sounds like it will be fun. Hope Im still living close by too.

Also just a few more days till this years con.


----------



## clausbelly (Jun 2, 2010)

That's great someone has volunteered to make/create a fursuit. You never know who you'll come across at these events.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to attend some making of fursuit pannels. I want to make my own. At least a partail


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 2, 2010)

i think imna stick around the dealers den and write all day


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm doing the dealers den on Friday for sure. To see if I can find some Cheetah ears


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 2, 2010)

oh nice. 

lol im pretty much broke so im just gunna bum around for friday XD.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 2, 2010)

I know what you mean. I'm saving for small trip I'm going on two weeks after the con


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 2, 2010)

I also know what you mean. Im also trying to save up for a other con comming in a couple months for LA. So Im going to be broke for a while as well.


My room stay start tommorw night.  
At least il be there the first thing in the morn and hope to get checked in.  Already pre registered so should go quick.


See all whos going at the con :3


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 3, 2010)

just google meetups or check out the calfurs on the mainsite for extra events

man I'm excited just two more days woohoo


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish I could go to a con


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 3, 2010)

freakin perfect. My friend i was going to go with bailed on me. guess ill be going to this con alone.


----------



## OggyWolf (Jun 3, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlefurs!

It is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay close to con. Like a day away! I will MIA from the internet until con is over. If you need anything or have a question tackle me at the con. I'll be walking around with a name badge on that says OggyWolf. 

I really hope you guys enjoy this con, the staff has placed so much work into it this year that I know that it's going to rock. 

Always remember, if you have a question, don't be afraid to ask a con staffer or con ops. Con ops is located across from the dealer den, to the right. if you can't find it look at your map, or ask a staffer. 

Please make sure to have fun!


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 3, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> freakin perfect. My friend i was going to go with bailed on me. guess ill be going to this con alone.



I'm in the same boat man lol. I'll only be there Saturday I think, I live about 10 minutes away but I don't get off work till 5 on Friday so I don't think there would be anything going on by the time I got there haha.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish I could go to a con



Parental consent form ftw? =P

Edit:
double post... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Parental consent form ftw? =P
> 
> Edit:
> double post... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


The only con I could possibly go to is Midwest Fur Fest, just because it's close to where I am

But I can't go to ones like AC because they're too far away


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The only con I could possibly go to is Midwest Fur Fest, just because it's close to where I am
> 
> But I can't go to ones like AC because they're too far away



ahhhhh yeah I know how that goes. Travel, lodging, and food can get expensive haha


----------



## Diederot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey there everyone! Just joined the forums, like, ten seconds ago, just to post on this topic.
I'll be going to Califur, yay! It's my first con ever, and I'm going in fursuit! So excited!
Any tips from anyone? People to hug, things I have to see?

(PS - This is my head -- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3924847  If you see me, hug me. <3)


----------



## Nishi (Jun 4, 2010)

Boodoop!

Quick dumb question in case anyone knows. Parking is free for people reserving a hotel room. Buuut I'm local and don't really need that. Anyone know about parking for non-hotel people? It costs stuff right? X3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 4, 2010)

i think it does cost yes...im not sure how much though...


----------



## Lazyboots (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone wanna say hello, I'll be sporting the Fedora!!! See you all today and tommorow whooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 4, 2010)

Nishi said:


> Boodoop!
> 
> Quick dumb question in case anyone knows. Parking is free for people reserving a hotel room. Buuut I'm local and don't really need that. Anyone know about parking for non-hotel people? It costs stuff right? X3



I have the same question but I'm coming from the lancaster Area


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 4, 2010)

Nishi said:


> Boodoop!
> 
> Quick dumb question in case anyone knows. Parking is free for people reserving a hotel room. Buuut I'm local and don't really need that. Anyone know about parking for non-hotel people? It costs stuff right? X3





gdzeek said:


> I have the same question but I'm coming from the lancaster Area



yes it does cost to park but some little birdies on the Califur Forum are saying that the toll booth people leave at 10 or 11pm so if you leave after then, then you don't have to pay. Also I heard that they lowered their parking costs for the con. Have fun at the con though! Chances are I wont be able to make it .


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 4, 2010)

They left at 8pm last night


----------



## Nishi (Jun 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> yes it does cost to park but some little birdies on the Califur Forum are saying that the toll booth people leave at 10 or 11pm so if you leave after then, then you don't have to pay. Also I heard that they lowered their parking costs for the con. Have fun at the con though! Chances are I wont be able to make it .



Lowered price is cool. 
Last time I parked in a structure and there weren't any people working there, but it was all automated, so it still cost either way. So I don't think that part'd matter.


----------



## Neon Noble (Jun 6, 2010)

FNL was pretty funny. I hope they come back next year!

(PS: If anyone heard "A CHALLENGER APPROACHES" during the fencing, that was me. )


----------



## RaptorArts (Jun 6, 2010)

hehe not bad of a skit and nice work on your lines XD


----------



## Neon Noble (Jun 7, 2010)

MAN, Califur was fun! I met a lot of you people there, too! =D


So, when do you think the videos will start showing up?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 7, 2010)

Just got home a few hours ago from Califur.

All I can say is it was a blast!
Was my first time at a con for the full time. Been to a couple for like 1-2 hours.
Staying at one for a full duration was just a wonderfull time.

FNL was just great and I really hope they can make it again for Califur VII
Cabaret Fur Le Dance was nice too. 

Hope I can make it for the next years con


----------



## Dr Spaceman (Jun 7, 2010)

Two words.

Furry Limbo.


----------



## Neon Noble (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Spaceman said:


> Two words.
> 
> Furry Limbo.



I did some limbo at the con. 

Did the suiters do it, too?


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jun 7, 2010)

Me and my friend bought "The Jew" for $6.66


----------



## RaptorArts (Jun 7, 2010)

I cant wait to see more Califur videos longer than 5 seconds. That's all I can find so far on youtube.


----------



## Neon Noble (Jun 7, 2010)

RaptorArts said:


> I cant wait to see more Califur videos longer than 5 seconds. That's all I can find so far on youtube.



Arandus uploaded quite a few videos. His youtube account is Biorevolver.


----------



## LycanTheLeopard (Jun 7, 2010)

well, i did a search for him, well actually i just typed in his name after youtube.com/ and got someone completely different i think..got a link to him


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 7, 2010)

There should be a couple videos of the parade and the auction last i checked, just type in Califur 2010.


----------



## Huepow00 (Jun 7, 2010)

KROQ's Kevin & Bean Show Talk Furries (DOWNLOAD 20min Edit)

KROQ & Califur in the same hotel together?
http://www.mediafire.com/?ngo04zuqrny

-> Saturday Night Dance Mix's by Myself will be available for  Download soon. Watch this Space for More Info!


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

I heard them talking about it on my way to work this morning XD


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Spaceman said:


> Two words.
> 
> Furry Limbo.


 
omg lol i was the unnofficial limbo champ at califur XD


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 7, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Me and my friend bought "The Jew" for $6.66


 
lol you guys are going to hell!!!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 7, 2010)

RaptorArts said:


> I cant wait to see more Califur videos longer than 5 seconds. That's all I can find so far on youtube.


 
omg its the star wars reptile!!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 8, 2010)

Dr Spaceman said:


> Two words.
> 
> Furry Limbo.


 


Neon Noble said:


> I did some limbo at the con.
> 
> Did the suiters do it, too?


 
I tryed it in a fursuit. Had a big nose and fell on my butt.  

Was funny to try tho.


----------



## AresTheLion (Jun 8, 2010)

Califur was so awesome! ^^


----------



## RikuKitty (Jun 8, 2010)

This was my first Califur and it was awesome! I can't wait for next year. Hopefully I'll have my fur suit done by then.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 9, 2010)

RikuKitty said:


> This was my first Califur and it was awesome! I can't wait for next year. Hopefully I'll have my fur suit done by then.



Was my first califur too. I will have a other commissioned fursuit done in aug. I plan to take this to Antheria as well as Califur VII.

Yes it was awesome, kind of sad it had to end tho.


----------



## Huepow00 (Jun 9, 2010)

CALIFUR 6 Opening House Mix - Huepow00 (DJ EAR)
http://www.mediafire.com/?zm4mwzqq0mw
================================================
[001] Wanna Get Next To You (Original Mix) - Soundpusher feat. Whiskey Pete
[002] Smells Like Teen Spirit (M B Booty Mix) - Nirvana
[003] Human (Steve Murano meets Toka Remix) - The Killers
[004] Owner of A Lonely Heart (Club Mix) - Steve Murano
[005] Insomnia (Chris Crime Infinity Remix) - Mike Candys & Jack Holiday
[006] Melody of Love (Original Mix) - Russian Bastards
[007] When Love Takes Over - David Guetta feat. Kelly Rowland
[008] We No Speak Americano (Original Mix) - Yolanda Be Cool & Dcup
[009] Who Let The Dogs Out (Swanky Tunes Mix) - The Nycer Feat. Otneall Prise
[010] Dusk Till Dawn (Shapeshifters Remix) - Danny Howells & Dick Trevor feat. Erire
[011] Love Is The Answer (Freemasons Remix) - Funk Fanatics
[012] Walk With Me (Axwell vs. Daddy's Groove Remix) - Nanchang Nancy & Prok & Fitch
[013] Disco's Revenge 2008 (Freemasons Vocal Radio Edit) - Gusto
[014] Hipnotic - Fernando Farell

CALIFUR 6 Hardcore KROQ Crashin Mix - Huepow00 (DJ EAR)
http://www.mediafire.com/?mxhnwnkyymz
================================================
[001] Zelda's Ass - Eufeion
[002] Tetris Party - Eufeion
[003] Dont Stop Movin (Jakazid Remix) - Hyper Deejays feat. Jenna C
[004] Flashlight - Darren Styles
[005] Building Shaker - DJ Marc Smith & Gammer
[006] Save Our Love - Fracus feat. Franz
[007] Dragostea Din Tei - Auscore
[008] Coreby - Phenex

Huge shout out to DJ CLANE for everything he did, as well as the entire Crew who set us up!
Another huge shout out to everyone who attended the dance and had a bangin' time! You guys Rawk!

Thanks for Everything!

-Huepow00 (DJ EAR)
http://huepow00.yolasite.com/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 10, 2010)

Huepow00 said:


> CALIFUR 6 Opening House Mix - Huepow00 (DJ EAR)
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zm4mwzqq0mw
> ================================================
> [001] Wanna Get Next To You (Original Mix) - Soundpusher feat. Whiskey Pete
> ...


 

awesome work at the furry night dances, had lot of fun.
Great music selections.  
Going to dj again next year? :3


----------



## Huepow00 (Jun 10, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> awesome work at the furry night dances, had lot of fun.
> Great music selections.
> Going to dj again next year? :3


Thankies so much! I appreciate it!

> Not sure yet, We'll just have to wait and see!......


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 10, 2010)

dude you kicked ass saturday!

you shud deffinetely do it again next year


----------



## Huepow00 (Jun 10, 2010)

^_^ YAY.

Beg Califur Staff - Poke them until they dropp!!!


----------



## T T (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys. Had lots of fun at Califur this year. I uploaded a good amount of pictures on my FA. Just click the small paw under my avatar. <3


----------



## OggyWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

A huge thank you to everyone that attended Califur this year. we had one heck of a grand party, and we are already starting up for next year. If you love zombies, nuclear blasts and the end of the world....ok so man ybe not loving the end of the world but you get the idea. Make sure you pre reg for: *Califur 2011 Post Apocalypse!*

It seems the Mayan's were a year off on when the world was due to end. After years of war, the world has fallen into a deep disrepair. Only slightly sustaining from the nuclear fallout, furries have managed to survive this desolate existence. Crawling from the ashes of this now forsaken world, two kinds of furs emerge. Those that have survived despite the high levels of radiation by lowering their contaminated intake. Consuming the emerald liquid known as Califur Elixir, these furs are known as the Survivors. Taking up arms to defend what is left of the Marriott of Irvine, these furs attempt to fight off....the others.

Mutated by the nuclear blasts, and moving in to feed on those bunkered in at the hotel the war torn zombies near closer. Their groans and laments of despair becoming louder and louder and the gather in number. Will the Survivors make it out alive? Only time will tell.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 28, 2010)

OggyWolf said:


> A huge thank you to everyone that attended Califur this year. we had one heck of a grand party, and we are already starting up for next year. If you love zombies, nuclear blasts and the end of the world....ok so man ybe not loving the end of the world but you get the idea. Make sure you pre reg for: *Califur 2011 Post Apocalypse!*
> 
> It seems the Mayan's were a year off on when the world was due to end. After years of war, the world has fallen into a deep disrepair. Only slightly sustaining from the nuclear fallout, furries have managed to survive this desolate existence. Crawling from the ashes of this now forsaken world, two kinds of furs emerge. Those that have survived despite the high levels of radiation by lowering their contaminated intake. Consuming the emerald liquid known as Califur Elixir, these furs are known as the Survivors. Taking up arms to defend what is left of the Marriott of Irvine, these furs attempt to fight off....the others.
> 
> Mutated by the nuclear blasts, and moving in to feed on those bunkered in at the hotel the war torn zombies near closer. Their groans and laments of despair becoming louder and louder and the gather in number. Will the Survivors make it out alive? Only time will tell.



Some of the parts and links seem to be down, or they not up yet?


----------



## OggyWolf (Jun 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Some of the parts and links seem to be down, or they not up yet?


 
The website is being reninjaed. *puts in atomic bombs, ninjas, zombies, and fruit snacks* Keep an eye out for a brand new website here soon.


----------

